# Angeln



## Reblikator (19. Februar 2007)

HI,
weiß zufällig jemand wie man Angeln über 225 bekommt? und danach über 300?
Jetzt schon mal thx für die Antworten


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

bei über 225 handelt es sich um folgende quest: Nat Pagle, Extremangler
und über 300 bekommt man in den zangar marschen Die Zangarmarschen - Die ersten Schritte



> Sobald ihr die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel auf dem westlich führenden Weg verlasst erreicht ihr unmittelbar die Enklave des Cenarius
> [...]
> Angelfreunde finden hier auch Nat Pagles alten Lehrer. Der steht hinter dem Turm und verkauft Lehrbücher für Angelmeister (bis Fertigkeit 375). Diese sind auch dringend notwendig, denn für eine ruhige Angelpartie in den Marschen sollte eure Fertigkeit mindestens 310 betragen.


----------



## Reblikator (19. Februar 2007)

wow, danke für die schnelle antwort =)


----------



## Alondrielle (4. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo, ich hatte schon mal irgendwo gefragt wo man ab Angellevel 2 weiter Angeln kann. Aber ich finde den Beitrag nicht mehr wieder oder er wurde gelöscht oder so! Ganz am Anfang meiner Figur hatte ich als ersten Beruf Angeln genommen. Weil ich da aber nicht weiter kam habe ich es bis jetzt sein gelassen. Mittlerweile habe ich gemerkt das Angeln gar nicht nicht so schlecht ist. Ich finde bloß nie die richtigen Plätze. Kann mir auch jemand weiter helfen. Mit Koords (ungefähr) und so damit ich nicht ewig lange suchen muß, das wäre super nett. THX


----------



## Angrond (5. Mai 2007)

ab angelskill 2 musste wohl in die anfangsgebiete wie wald von elvynn oder so gehen^^


----------



## Xanth (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hab bis skill 220 in SW geskillt


----------



## Alondrielle (6. Mai 2007)

Xanth schrieb:


> Ich hab bis skill 220 in SW geskillt


Wäre nett wenn du dabei schreibst wo du bis 220 skill erreicht hast. Ich komme aus Teldrasil /Nachtelfen, unter anderem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illina (6. Mai 2007)

Er hat doch dabeistehn, dass er in SW (= Sturmwind) bis 220 geskillt hat. Soviel Auswahl gibts dort dann ja auch nicht, oder fällt jemand außer Mondbrunnen und Kanälen noch was ein? Also schätze ich mal, er hat in den Kanälen geangelt (obwohl ich glaube, man kann auch im Brunnen angeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kopaka (7. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube er meint, wo man den Skill bekommen kann (Experte müsste das glaube ich sein).


----------



## Brutus778 (11. August 2007)

Ich hab mal ne Frage! Kann mir einer sagen wo ich sehen kann ab welchem Skill ich wo Angeln kann (Ne seite im internet oder sowas)! MfG


----------



## Isegrim (12. August 2007)

Das hier dürfte einer Antwort sehr nahe kommen.


----------



## Papabaer (21. August 2007)

hy,

kommt hin, mein lvl18 jaeger muss ja seine hungrige miez verpflegen. hab im hain der uralten und in den baechen lvl150 geschafft. hat garnet mal so lange gedauert.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (6. Juli 2008)

hab auch eine frage: wo kann man sich das angel-Lehrbuch angeln?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

GermanTrasheR schrieb:


> hab auch eine frage: wo kann man sich das angel-Lehrbuch angeln?


wenn du das buch zum fische aufspüren meinst hast du glaub ich überall die chance es rauszuziehen. ich hab es im steinkallengebirge bei der venture co aus so nem haufen treibender wrackteile gefischt


----------



## Thaielb (7. Juli 2008)

Die Frackteile sind das wichtge. In denen findet man relativ schnell eine Kiste, in der das Buch steckt. Übrigens, wenn amn das Buch in der Kiste lässt, ist es noch nicht seelengebunden und man kann es an andere schicken.


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Die Frackteile sind das wichtge.



Frackteile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts die beim Schneidereibedarf?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sry, bei der Vorlage ging's echt nicht anders.


----------

